# 2010 CC 2.0L Attempts to start and immediately dies



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

I have a 2010 CC 2.0L with 40K on it. Today was the 2nd time that my car tried to start and then dide immediately. It cranks...Kicks a little bit (Throttle is inoperative) then dies.

I did it about 5 times with no luck. Then waited a sec and it started up with no issues.

This is the 2nd time this happened. 

Any thoughts?

Dale


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

NACDale said:


> I have a 2010 CC 2.0L with 40K on it. Today was the 2nd time that my car tried to start and then dide immediately. It cranks...Kicks a little bit (Throttle is inoperative) then dies.
> 
> I did it about 5 times with no luck. Then waited a sec and it started up with no issues.
> 
> ...


This isn't my area of expertise - but I did have a recall on my 2010 CC 2.0 for that same issue - call your dealership. Not sure where you are located, but Winn VW in Newark, Ca. is awesome and open until 9:00 pm! :thumbup:


----------



## Ween2010 (Sep 12, 2009)

Did CEL come on? Any other lights?


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

did you wait for the fuel pump to prime before you started the car or did you just get in put the key in and start right away with no delay. 

the fuel pump starts to prime when you open the door but it takes a second or two. you'll hear a click coming from the front of the car when its done. 

on my MKV 08.5 CBFA TSI, if i didnt wait for the pump to prime it would also try to start then die. wait a few seconds and you should be golden :thumbup:


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

NACDale said:


> I have a 2010 CC 2.0L with 40K on it. Today was the 2nd time that my car tried to start and then dide immediately. It cranks...Kicks a little bit (Throttle is inoperative) then dies.
> 
> I did it about 5 times with no luck. Then waited a sec and it started up with no issues.
> 
> ...


By any chance did you start the car cold for a very short time the last time you started it? Like to move it in the driveway or into/out-of the garage on a cold evening the night before and run into this problem the next morning? 

That is, did you shut the car off while it was FAST IDLING?

If you did, that's the problem. If that is the problem (I'm not saying it is) then the solution is don't ever shut the car off while it's fast idling.


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

kimchi29 said:


> did you wait for the fuel pump to prime before you started the car or did you just get in put the key in and start right away with no delay.
> 
> the fuel pump starts to prime when you open the door but it takes a second or two. you'll hear a click coming from the front of the car when its done.
> 
> on my MKV 08.5 CBFA TSI, if i didnt wait for the pump to prime it would also try to start then die. wait a few seconds and you should be golden :thumbup:


Mine is done priming before I get the door fully open.


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

check engine light did come on...then went away once started. It sat for about 2 hrs since i drove it 20 miles. 

Dale


----------



## Tom333 (Nov 2, 2010)

did you had a tune up done? I believe 40k is the time to change the spark plugs, dsg fluids and cabin filters (although not related to your engine but might as well before any issues arise)


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

justinclark said:


> This isn't my area of expertise - but I did have a recall on my 2010 CC 2.0 for that same issue - call your dealership. Not sure where you are located, but Winn VW in Newark, Ca. is awesome and open until 9:00 pm! :thumbup:


 
"RECALL" Are you talking a VW recall? Can you provide any more info, e.g., recall number, issue date?

Thanks,


Mack


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

kimchi29 said:


> on my MKV 08.5 CBFA TSI, if i didnt wait for the pump to prime it would also try to start then die. wait a few seconds and you should be golden :thumbup:


Same thing happened to me numerous times with my 08 GTI.


----------



## NACDale (May 26, 2009)

just a follow up.

It was covered under the recall that was spoken about earlier at no cost.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Does anybody know what this recall is???


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

Steering Wheel Lock module recall. If it malfunctions it won't allow the car to start.


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

Boosted2003! said:


> Steering Wheel Lock module recall. If it malfunctions it won't allow the car to start.


 
Thanks Boosted

Mack


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

Boosted2003! said:


> Steering Wheel Lock module recall. If it malfunctions it won't allow the car to start.


Pretty timely post as I just received my recall letter from VW yesterday and it said my 2010 CC Sport was manufactured during the period when they may have installed faulty steering wheel locks. I'm taking my car in to the dealership for a oil change at 14,500 miles next week (on my dime) and I'll bring the letter at the same time and let them take a look.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Costy : What is the build-date printed on the sticker on your driver door-jam?


----------



## Costy (Oct 28, 2009)

CC'ed said:


> Costy : What is the build-date printed on the sticker on your driver door-jam?


CC'ed-My build date is 08/09.


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

There is a recall for this problem although I never experienced it...


----------

